# Turbo Trainer



## Proto (2 Oct 2013)

Anyone got one that they would consider selling? 

Thanks


----------



## Tcr4x4 (20 Oct 2013)

I will soon be selling one of mine, due to buying a new one.

Its a gist with a magnetic metal roller and variable resistance. It all works fine, but cosmetically is on the good side of rough. 
The only other issue is the plastic handle to wind in the clamp is starting to crack. The bolt it attaches to has an Allen key head, so I've been using an Allen key to adjust it rather than using the handle. 

The roller is fully adjustable forward and backwards to adjust the force on the wheel, rather than spring loaded like my new one.

Like I say, all works fine, my wife just wouldn't let me have it in the house as she is OCD on things being super tidy and clean.. I can get some some photos is interested, it will need to be picked up, or maybe I can meet halfway, I'm going to Bicester village sometime in the near future if that's of any help. 

I'd want £50 for it collected.


----------



## Tim Hall (25 Oct 2013)

Yes, Minoura Mag500. They don't seem to sell that model anymore in the UK, but they pop up on Ebay. I've seen them go for as much as £58 and as low as £42.77 (plus £18.72 postage) on Ebay. It has handle bar mounted resistance adjustment. It is missing the wee wedge thaty sits under the front wheeel.

£40 quid?


----------



## Chris-H (1 Nov 2013)

I'd be interested if the op isnt


----------



## Tim Hall (1 Nov 2013)

Chris-H said:


> I'd be interested if the op isnt


You have PM.


----------



## stoobydale (14 Nov 2013)

Don't know if you are still looking, but I have a Tacx Flow and a Tacx Cosmos that I will be selling.


----------

